# What is this ?



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

ok i found these things in the bottom of my toolbox .. any ideas ??


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

18 views noone knows ?? did we all forget lol


----------



## pennyliner (Aug 26, 2005)

I quit with the 3800's after a discharged pack exploded and set fire to the back of my truck after a race at the velodrome. Lipo as been a great thing.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah . i was just reading all the stuff said here n there on lipos .. was thinking wow and this is what we use to run lol ..


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I think it's more like everyone wants to forget! lol My last NiMh cells were 4600s. Luckily I never had any "go off" but I was around a couple packs that did. Started the season with 6 packs and was down to 2 by the last race. Random cell death happened all the time and I never abused my packs because I couldn't afford to.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> ok i found these things in the bottom of my toolbox .. any ideas ??


handgernades!!!! am i right? do i win a prize!!!!!


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

very very close !!!!! ............. lol


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought they were shot gun shells


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

Heck i got some 3000's somewhere......


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

i got a box of 4600's much bigger bang!!!!!1


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

lol takin down planes are we lol


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

no but they do work good for home remodeling!!!!


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

lol lol ..


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Don't miss the bad cells and exlploding cells. Racing has been way better since lipo was introduced. I can remember back in the early 90's paying $125 for a 6 cell 1700 Nicad pack that would last about 4-6 weeks before it lost it's punch and runtime. Don't miss that.


----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

i used 3 of them for front weight in my drag car


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

its almost deer season in pa i wonder how 4600s would fare as ammo.....


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

up close might do good lol


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

so it wouldn't be overkill then....


----------



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

wo, hold on there.least we forget how we got here, these cells have tested the times.and are still being made and used everyday.these are the teeth of the rc world,and everyone knows that you have to have good teeth to eat at the next race.yes lipos are the next great thing in battery tech,but are they any safer then sub c"s. we have all seen a car go down in flames as the lipo goes off. much like a drag car blowing it's hat(blower) off at the line. so why not get out the old grasshopper from the basement charge up a sub pack and put a smile back on your face, as it was in the 80's....at least you still don't have that mullet:thumbsup:


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

will .. on cdrcracing.com .. we have a live track cam . on sundays there is a guy who more or elss brings his own class. lol .. vintage .. rc10s and such . he still using sub Cs and brushed blocks .. its fun to watch him .. he has a blast .. so nope your right .. sub Cs still used somewhere.. ops gotta go she needs the sub Cs lol


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm thinknig thats one of those thing you put in a storage unit, pay on storage for the next 15 years, stop paying, ten have Barry "the collector" from storage wars come by, he will things it gold, take it to an "expert" and find out they are just as worthless as they are now.....


----------



## BigPun76 (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't make me bust out my 1200 SCRs... :lol:


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

BigPun76 said:


> Don't make me bust out my 1200 SCRs... :lol:


Now thats funny. A few weeks ago I was at my parents house and found some old 1400's. So I just had to see, yep they still take a charge, and work....


----------

